# Simatic Softbus?



## eloboy (17 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

WinAC und WinCC Flexible RT könnne mit Simatic Softbus verbunden werden.

Gibt es eine Bibliothek mit dem ich z.B von VB.net auf dem Softbus zugreifen kann?


Hat jemand Erfahrung in welchen Zyklen(alle 100ms oder 500ms), ich Daten von der Steuerung abfragen kann?


----------



## alfonsmoeller (18 Januar 2009)

*Zugriff auf WinAC*

Hallo eloBoy,
ich greife auf die WinAC mit 100ms zu und fuktioniert bei guter Ethernet-
verbindung einwandfrei. Einschränkungen treten z.B. bei schlechter WLAN-
Verbindung auf. Auf dem gleinen PC funktioniert das sogar noch mit 10ms.
Alles mit LIBNODAVE getestet.
Mit WinCC flexibel kenn ich mich zu wenig aus aber 100ms sollte kein
Problem sein.
m.f.G. alfonsmoeller


----------



## eloboy (18 Januar 2009)

Danke für die Antwort



alfonsmoeller schrieb:


> ich greife auf die WinAC mit 100ms zu und fuktioniert bei guter Ethernet-
> verbindung einwandfrei.
> ...
> Auf dem gleinen PC funktioniert das sogar noch mit 10ms.
> Alles mit LIBNODAVE getestet.



welches  Protokoll(z.B ISOTCP) benützt du?
Wie viel Daten?  
Lesen und Scheiben?


mfg
eloboy


----------



## alfonsmoeller (24 Januar 2009)

*Simatic Softbus*

Habe Deine Frage erst eben gelesen. Ich nehme das TCPIP Protokoll. Funktioniert bei ProfiNet und Ethernet. Mein Problem war bis Mitte 2008, das die normalen WinSock Verbindungen nicht mit ProfiNet funktionierten und ich mir hier was neues enfallen lassen mußte. Dadurch bin ich auf LIBNODAVE gestoßen. 
Zur Übertragungsleistung: Zur Zeit übertrage ich (egal welche Richtung) ca. 5000 Integer in 120 Sekunden.
m.f.G.
Alfons


----------

